
We continue checking Microsoft open source projects: analysis of PowerShell - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0447/
======
darklajid
So far I'm impressed by every demonstration of PVS Studio that gets linked
here and I love the developer's way of using open source projects for
demonstrations (and thereby improving these projects). Great job.

Unfortunately the software seems to have no single developer license (only
'Team' and 'Site') and you have to write them a mail to even get a quote [1]?

In other words: Awesome tool, completely unavailable and out of reach for me.

Are there any somewhat comparable tools in the C# world that you use in your
projects, apart from StyleCop/FxCop?

1: [http://www.viva64.com/en/order/](http://www.viva64.com/en/order/) \-
"Please write us from your corporate e-mail address for details on PVS-Studio
prices. Specify information about your company and the type of license you
would like to purchase (see the table below)."

~~~
evgryz
Please write us at support@viva64.com, I think we can provide a free license
personally for you :-).

~~~
ambrop7
Hey, so according to the latest post on cpphints.com you "invite everybody to
try it on the code" and there is a link to [http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-
studio-download-linux/](http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio-download-linux/) .
Also I read on your page that "PVS-Studio distribution kit can be downloaded
on the download page. The demo version has restriction of the number of the
click-jumps to the code fragments that contain bugs.".

I tried to play with it but got to "Please request a trial license from our
support at support@viva64.com.".

So, is there a free trial or not? Should I expect to get a free trial if I
contact that address? (I have no intent to buy anything really)

~~~
AndreyKarpov
From "PVS-Studio for Linux" \-
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0441/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0441/)

The new Linux version (.deb, .rpm, .tgz) is available for download on the
page:

[http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio-download-
linux/](http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio-download-linux/)

We also recommend reading the documentation section "How to run PVS-Studio on
Linux" [http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio-download-
linux/](http://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio-download-linux/) . If something is
not clear or something does not work, we will gladly help you, feel free to
ask questions in the mail.

If you want to get a registration key to try out the tool - contact us
[http://www.viva64.com/en/about-feedback/](http://www.viva64.com/en/about-
feedback/) . Over the time the process of getting the trial version may
change, but now it is important for us to understand who downloads the
analyzer, how the person uses it and which issues appear during the usage.

------
commentzorro
It may be the greatest thing in the world but when you click through to the
price/buy page you get the ever craptastic line: "Please write us from your
corporate e-mail address for details on PVS-Studio prices." In other words,
too expensive for consideration outside the fortune 500.

No, I don't want to negotiate a price, discuss my use case, or provide any
information as to how I would be using the product in order to get a price.
Can you imagine buying a house, a car, a most anything else like this?! _" So,
are you planning to eat that gallon of ice cream yourself or are you going to
give it to kids at a birthday party? A party ... maybe we can work out a
deal."_

~~~
ksk
You haven't actually explained why you think a negotiable price for PVS Studio
is a bad thing. Your hyperbolic scenario of the ice cream is just that,
hyperbolic.

~~~
opello
Isn't it enough that it makes it more difficult than necessary to compare the
various offerings in the field (PVS-Studio, Coverity, Klocwork, etc.)?

Is there seriously sufficient competitive advantage to stopping casual
consideration of the value proposition? Because the competitors can more than
likely pry a quote out of a sales representative.

~~~
ksk
Well it allows them the set prices on per-lead basis. I suppose it is a form
of price discrimination. A lot of companies do it in the open and it seems to
work for them - Uber/Amazon/Expedia/Sears/etc. A lot of cloud companies are
doing it as well where they charge exorbitant prices for "enterprise" grade
service.

------
MayeulC
Very interesting read, as I didn't know about the tool. I spent quite a lot of
time reading other analysis results; and realised that some mistakes were more
frequent than I thought they were.

I also really like the idea of analysing open source projects to demonstrate
the product.

It is however completely unavailable to me: do you guys have any plans to
support other operating systems and compilers in the future (hint: Linux)?
What would it take to do so? That's also one of the cases where I wish the
software itself was open source, though I can understand your reasons.

~~~
Alticor
PVS-Studio for Linux!!!
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0441/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0441/)

~~~
MayeulC
Oh, thanks, that's some great news. I was reading through the (by definition,
outdated) blog posts, and it was mentioned quite frequently that it was a
visual studio only tool.

Now I need to look more into the opportunities for continuous integration with
PVS-Studio in OSS projects. Maybe the Linux kernel itself, if that hasn't
already been done already!

------
AndreyKarpov
PVS-Studio user review: PVS-Studio C# -
[https://jackmott.github.io/programming/2016/11/01/PVS-
Studio...](https://jackmott.github.io/programming/2016/11/01/PVS-Studio.html)

------
youdontknowtho
I love these articles. Great stuff.

